# Steuerung für eine Honigpumpe



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin Uwe, komme aus Sierksdorf an der Ostsee und bin Imker von Beruf , was auch zu meinem Problem führt.
Ich möchte eine Steuerung für eine Honigpumpe bauen. 
Gewöhnlich besteht so eine Pumpe aus einem Drehstromgetriebemotor 1,5 kw und einem Impellerpumpenkopf.
Bedient wird sie über einen Drehschalter L-0-R.
Die Pumpe soll bei mir Honig durch einen Filter pumpen, damit dieser Filter nicht verstopft und immer wieder gereinigt wird, 
muss die Pumpe immer wieder kurz rückwärts laufen. Ich stelle mir vor so ca. 12 Sekunden vor dann 3 Sekunden zurück dann wieder 12 vor 3 zurück usw.
Außerdem soll die Pumpe durch eine Niveausteuerung in Gang gesetzt werden und dann für eine bestimmte Zeit laufen. Diese Zeit müsste man einstellen können.
Und dann müsste man die Pumpe auch noch in der Drehzahl regeln können.
Ich bin leider totaler Laie, aber bereit zu lernen. Ich suche nach Ideen wie man sowas einfach und Kostengünstig umsetzen kann. Vielleicht findet sich hier ja sogar jemand aus der Nähe der bereit wäre mir dabei zu helfen.

Schon mal vielen Dank und gute Nacht für Heute


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,
An sich keine große Übung wenn noch ein paar Daten bekannt sind. 
Kann deine Pumpe von Haus aus ihre Drehzahl regeln ? Handelt es sich um einen 400V Anschluss ? Was ist möglichst günstig ?
Selbst bei Zuhilfenahme einer Logo, eines FU und klein Teilen wirst du geschätzt bei round about 500€ landen wenn du nicht alles neu kaufst.


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Moin,

hier noch ein paar Infos zum Motor der Pumpe, sie ist nicht Drehzahl geregelt.:
Anhang anzeigen 40239

Ich möchte den Motor gerne an einem Frequenzumrichter mit 230V Eingangsspannung und normalem Stecker betreiben, was meines Wissens möglich ist 
Ich hab natürlich schon viel im Netz geforscht , soweit möglich mit meinem Horizont.
Dabei bin ich über den Hitachi WJ200 gestolpert. Den gibt es in IP66 schon schön in einem kleinen Blechschrank verbaut, er hat eine kleine integrierte SPS und man kann ihn so konfiguriert bestellen, wie man ihn haben möchte. Hier mal ein paar Links.

https://www.lamb.de/fileadmin/KAT-HIWJ2-1115.pdf

https://www.hitachi-da.com/produkt-...r-ip66/product_category/schaltschrankbau.html

https://www.elektromotorenmarkt.de/...&produktsku=10301&SelectedPage=1#reiteranker2

Ist das nicht Hardwaremäßig schon fertig für mein Projekt und muss nur noch um die Niveausteuerung ergänzt werden
und kann man den so programmieren, daß er meine Bedürfnisse erfüllt?? Ich habe einfach zu wenig Ahnung :roll:
Ach so, was ist möglichst günstig? Ich habe mir nen Angebot von einer Elektrotechnik Fachfirma machen lassen für die Steuerung. Das beläuft sich auf 2588,- Euro, und das ist mir zu teuer. Wäre schön, wenn ich es für nen Tausender auf die Beine gestellt bekomme, aber letztendlich werde ich wohl zahlen was es kostet, denn umsetzen möchte ich das Projekt auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Januar 2018)

Also wenn ich mir den Motor ansehe sollte dein Vorhaben durchaus umsetzbar sein. 
Du möchtest ja deine Laufzeit einstellen können. In welchem Rahmen und wie genau soll das sein. 
Ich frage ob dir da ein Poti reicht oder lieber ein HMI. 
Darf ich fragen wo du herkommst?


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Also die Taktzeiten 12 und 3 Sekunden muss ich so gut wie nie verstellen, außer ich komme mal auf die Idee , daß 20 und 4 besser funktioniert.
Die Laufzeit der Pumpe nachdem der Niveausensor ausgelöst hat würde ich gern so zwischen 1 und 10 Minuten einstellen können und ungefähr über ein Poti reicht vollkommen aus. Ist mir vielleicht sogar lieber.
Ich komme aus Sierksdorf an der Ostsee, so 20 Km nördlich von Lübeck.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Januar 2018)

Als Niveau Wächter reicht dir sicher ein einfacher „Schwimmerschalter“ oder ?
So wie du das jetzt beschreibst würde ich glatt sagen
-> Logo + Niveau Schalter + Poti (evtl. ein zwei Schalter für Hand Betrieb) + FU und ein bisschen was Program und fertig ist der Honig.


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Den Niveausensor habe ich schon !


Meine Pumpe wurde bis jetzt mit sowas gesteuert, aber das wird ja nachher nicht mehr funktionieren mit FU.

https://www.carl-fritz.de/honig-bearbeiten/zubehoer/672/niveau-steuerkontakt-fuer-230v-oder-400v

Man könnte auch Teile davon verwenden wenn sinnvoll !?

Ich kann Dir zwar noch nicht ganz folgen, aber dein Vorschlag hört sich gut an. 
Meinst du wenn ich mich da einarbeite und mit ein bisschen Hilfe, daß ich das umsetzen kann


----------



## winnman (30 Januar 2018)

Je nach dem was da in dem Bären verbaut ist, könnte man das eventuell doch weiter nutzen und nur den FU dazubauen.

Vermutlich wird der Motor da jetzt mit zwei Schütz geschaltet.

Die Ansteuerlogik für den Schütz müsste man dann ja nur so umbauen dass der FU damit was anfangen kann.

Mach mal Fotos wie es da innen aussieht.


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Das werde ich machen, hab die Kiste nur gerade nicht zur Hand. Klappt aber vielleicht noch später heute Abend


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (30 Januar 2018)

Also wenn man selber ein wenig Motivation an den Tag legt und sich nicht alles fertig servieren lässt habe ich hier im Forum bisher immer wieder super Projekt gesehen die realisiert wurden. 
Du schreibst ja das du dir das gerne aneignest also sehe ich da keine großen Probleme. Zumindest was die Unterstützung betrifft. Auch wenn Logo für die meisten hier eher Spielerei ist wirst du dir da am Anfang ein wenig schwer tun aber hey Kopf hoch Zähne zusammenbeissen und loslegen. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das alles machbar auch für jemanden mit nicht ganz so viel Hintergrundwissen.


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Hier ist das Innenleben vom Niveausteuerkontakt. und nen Schaltplan habe ich auch gefunden.


----------



## Bienenvogel (30 Januar 2018)

Vielleicht kann mir doch noch mal jemand was zu dem Hitachi wj200 erzählen. Ich habe drei Links in Beitrag 3 gepostet. Kann das schon ne fertig verdrahtete Lösung für mich sein ??? So daß ich also nur noch für die Programmierung sorgen muss?

Vielen Dank schon mal !
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (31 Januar 2018)

Also generell steht da kann bis zu 1000 Programmschritte. Sollte also für deine Anwendung durchaus ausreichen. 
Nur ein Hinweis aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung und für dich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz so entscheidend. Wenn du ein All in One Gerät nimmst musst du in 5 Jahren oder wann auch immer auch alles neu machen und nicht nur den Bspw FU will heißen wenn der umrichtet defekt ist brauchst du auch eine neue Steuerung oder wieder all-in-one. 
Aber vom Grundsatz her ist das Ding das was du brauchst


----------



## Ralle (31 Januar 2018)

@ TE

Ich hab mir mal die Software (Pro-Drive 1.9.97) von dem Hitachi gezogen und installiert.
Dort ist nichts von SPS-Programm zu finden, obwohl das in der Beschreibung zum WJ/WL200 drinsteht.
Da würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal explizit bei Hitachi erkundigen,evtl. gibt es da noch eine zusätzliche Software.
Wenn das möglich ist, dann wäre das eine gute Lösung für deine Zwecke, zumal du dir die Software schon mal laden/anschauen und sie testen kannst.


----------



## Bienenvogel (31 Januar 2018)

Moin,
Es gibt scheinbar eine neue Software, ProDrive next heißt sie. Werde ich mir morgen mal auf nem anderen Rechner anschauen, hab leider kein Windows.
Den Niveausensor an dem Kasten zu integrieren sollte wohl kein zu großes Problem darstellen oder ?
Grüße


----------



## MSB (31 Januar 2018)

Also bei den meisten 08/15 Frequenzumrichter, versteckt sich hinter "SPS" Funktion nur so grob 100 Parameter wo man halt mit relativ hohem Aufwand ca. 10-20 "FUP" Netzwerke basteln kann. Mit dem was man von richtigen SPSen kennt hat das wenig bis nichts zu tun.

Mein Vorschlag wäre ja irgendwas in Richtung Logo o. ä. 

P.S. Die Software sollte Easy Sequence heißen für die SPS Funktionalität. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bienenvogel (31 Januar 2018)

@MSB

1000 Programmschritte sollen möglich sein.
Kannst du mir erklären was du mit 10 - 20 "FUP" Netzwerke meinst.
Meine Aufgabenstellung ist doch auch nur sehr klein, oder 
Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich es hinkriege einen Schaltschrank mit ner logo und allem drum und dran zusammenzubasteln, bei dem anderen Ding würde ich schon einen fast fertigen Kasten bekommen.


----------



## MSB (1 Februar 2018)

Bienenvogel schrieb:


> 1000 Programmschritte sollen möglich sein.
> Kannst du mir erklären was du mit 10 - 20 "FUP" Netzwerke meinst.


Kannst du ignorieren, im Sinne von, als das Hitachi bei der Kiste etwas mehr unter SPS-Funktionalität versteht, als man es von div. anderen FU-Herstellern so gewohnt ist.



> Meine Aufgabenstellung ist doch auch nur sehr klein, oder
> Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher ob ich es hinkriege einen Schaltschrank mit ner logo und allem drum und dran zusammenzubasteln, bei dem anderen Ding würde ich schon einen fast fertigen Kasten bekommen.


So viel ändert sich da gar nicht, Löcher bohren und Gewinde schneiden wirst du ja hoffentlich hinbekommen. An der Verdrahtung ggü. dem IP66-FU ändert sich auch nicht so viel. Mit der Logo hättest du halt den Vorzug einer absolut simplen Software, womit sich wirklich jeder relativ schnell auskennt, der auch nur einen Hauch Talent dafür hat.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

Hm, selber zusammen bauen würde mich ja schon reizen.
Ich habe mal ein wenig in der Siemens Logo Ecke geforscht. Was bräuchte ich denn alles für meine Steuerung ?
1. FU, sowas vielleicht ?
http://www.automation24.de/antriebs...namics-v20-6sl3210-5bb21-5av0-i167-3308-0.htm
2. Logo Starterkit, wäre das die Richtige ?
http://www.automation24.de/steuerun...iemens-logo-6ed1057-3ba02-0aa8-i75-3205-0.htm
3. Logo TDE
http://www.automation24.de/steuerungstechnik/siemens-logo-tde-6ed1055-4mh08-0ba0-i75-3769-0.htm
4. und einen Schrank, da kriegt man das hoffentlich rein !
http://www.automation24.de/gehaeuse...al-ae-1033500-300-x-300-x-210-i105-3578-0.htm
und dann hab ich einfach nochmal 200,- dazu gerechnet für Kleinteile und Vergessenes macht dann so etwa 800,- , wäre ok für mich.
Habe ich noch irgendwelche elementaren Bauteile vergessen? Gibst irgendwas, daß bei so einer Steuerung auf jeden Fall noch verbaut werden muss, das ich noch nicht auf dem Schirm hab ? Motorschutzschalter ?
 gefällt mir schon auch, die Logo Lösung.
So , jetzt erstmal gute Nacht und danke nochmal, gefällt mir gut hier !


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2018)

Deine Auswahl ist auf den ersten Blick schon ganz gut. 
Du musst nicht zwangsweise einen FU von Siemens nehmen, schadet aber sicher auch nicht. 
Von dem TDE solltest du dir nicht Zuviel versprechen. Das ist eher eine Art Display und kein Touch wie man sich das so Vorstellt. Es lassen sich hier zwar auch Parameter einstellen aber eher umständlich und für ein/zwei mal im Jahr geht das auch über das Original Display oder evtl den Lappi. Wenn du es aber unbedingt haben möchtest halte mal die Augen auf nach einem Starterkit  wo das schon mit geliefert wird. 
Der Schrank dürfte passe solltest du aber mal mit den ganzen Bauteilen vergleichen die du da verwendest. Und spendier dem FU etwas Platz das er „atmen“ kann. 
Achte darauf wenn du eine 24V Logo nimmst (was ich dir auf jeden Fall empfehle) das du auch eine Logopower (Netzteil) dazu bekommst. 
Was fehlt dir noch. Der Kleinkram. Würde dir empfehlen einen Hand/Automatik Schalter mit dazu zu machen. Einen Schalter um im Hand betrieb die Drehrichtung zu wählen einen Taster für Start und eine. Für Stopp. Evtl einen Leuchtmelder oder diesen in einen Schalter/Taster integrieren. 
Ein Poti um deine Dauer einzustellen. 
Für diese Dinge empfehle ich dir alles Teile aus der Eaton M22 Serie zu nehmen. Den Poti am besten als 10kOhm. 
Dann brauchst du noch ein Stück Hutschine um die Logo und das Netzteil zu befestigen. 
Dann solltest du dir die Mühe machen dir einen kleinen E-Plan zu erstellen. Ob per Hand oder per EDV ist erstmal Nebensache. 
Kleiner Tipp am Rande, als Anschlussleitung für die 230V würde ich mindest H07RN-F (Gummischlauchleitung) oder besser eine H07BQ nehmen, die ist noch deutlich Robuster und macht bei den paar Metern nicht so viel aus. 
Aderenthülsen nicht vergessen. 
Wenn du es ganz edel haben möchtest und der Platz es zulässt kannst du auch noch Wago/Phönix oder von wem auch immer Klemmen einsetzten aller UK1.5
Denke das war es für erste. 
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

@ Dr.MirakulixX und Alle
Moin,
Die Überlegung mit dem TDE war halt, dafür auf alle anderen Schalter und Poti zu verzichten und die Bedienung komplett über das Display zu machen. Die Pumpe wird zu 99% der Zeit im Automatik Modus vor sich hin laufen ohne daß jemand drauf rumdrückt. Handbetrieb wird nur selten gebraucht (zum Entleeren vom letzten Rest), könnte mir gut vorstellen das auch über das Display zu machen, auch wenn es etwas umkomfortabler ist. Die ganzen Schalter und Poti kosten ja auch und machen vor allem Aufwand beim Verdrahten, wovor ich am meisten Angst habe, weil ich eigentlich (zumindest noch) überhaupt keine Ahnung hab. Da kommt so ein Display doch wahrscheinlich billiger.
Warum empfiehlst du eine 24V Logo, ich hätte jetzt gedacht ich brauch was in 230V ?
Die ganze Sache zu Planen wäre sicher richtig und notwendig. Ich weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das angehe, im Moment kann ich einen E-Plan eigentlich noch nicht mal lesen, geschweige denn einen erstellen. Da habe ich wohl noch ein bisschen Arbeit.
Wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Sinix (2 Februar 2018)

Hi Bienenvogel,

vielleicht wäre auch ein Umrichter SEW Movitrac LTE etwas für dich, den gibts mit 230VAC Eingangsspannung, der Motor kann über digitale Eingänge, z.B. aus der LOGO!,  in der Richtung geändert werden und am integrierten Poti könntest du die Drehzahl einstellen. 

MfG Sinix


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2018)

Also zunächst mal 24Volt weil sicherer. Du brauchst natürlich 230V im Eingang aber Bspw das TDE braucht ja auch 24 Volt.
Wenn sich in den letzen Monaten nicht so viel geändert hat ist das TDE wie gesagt kein Touch wie du es wahrscheinlich denkst sondern eher eine erweitere Anzeige
Heißt aber für dich auch das du zum Steuern, also Ein/Aus nicht einfach mal aufs Display drückst sondern in eine Art Menü gehst und dort dann über die Pfeiltasten einen Parameter suchst.. den dann auswählst, auf ändern gehst,den neuen Wert einstellst.. 
Also ich Persönlcih würde da Schalter/TAster vorziehen, aber das ist ganz alleine meine Meinung


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

Hatte noch nen Geistesblitz :idea:, mir fiel ein , daß ich ja genau das was ich brauche schon als Vorbild bei mir liegen habe. Die Steuerung meiner Honigschleuder! 
Auch 1,5 KW nahezu der selbe Motor.


War immer ne Plombe dran, hab mich noch nie getraut da rein zu gucken ,jetzt hab Ichs doch gemacht! Warum bin ich da bloß nicht schon vorher drauf gekommen.



Und was habe ich gefunden? Eigentlich fast nichts!
Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich habs mir da drin ungefähr 10 mal so schlimm vorgestellt. Eins steht jetzt fest ! Das Ding baue ich auf jeden Fall selber!
Was ist denn das silberne Teil neben dem FU im Kasten?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2018)

Das wird ein Widerstand sein. 
Das Display wird denke ich mal eine Easy von Eaton sein.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Februar 2018)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Wenn sich in den letzen Monaten nicht so viel geändert hat ist das TDE wie gesagt kein Touch wie du es wahrscheinlich denkst sondern eher eine erweitere Anzeige
> Heißt aber für dich auch das du zum Steuern, also Ein/Aus nicht einfach mal aufs Display drückst sondern in eine Art Menü gehst und dort dann über die Pfeiltasten einen Parameter suchst.. den dann auswählst, auf ändern gehst,den neuen Wert einstellst..



Das TDE hat aber vier Tasten F1 bis F4. Ich würde mal vermuten, diese lassen sich auch fest mit einer Funktion belegen. Diese könnten z.B. mit den Funktionen für Pumpe ein, Pumpe aus, Drehzahl+, Drehzahl- belegt werden.


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

Da steht was von Mitsubishi drauf, ist ja auch egal, ich denke ich werde den Logo weg gehen. War nur mal interessant den Umfang zu sehen, und der ist ja echt überschaubar.
Das mit der 24 V Logo erschließt sich mir jetzt auch. Danke für deine Tipps
Und über die Schalter muss man dann wohl wirklich mal nachdenken


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

@Thomas
Ja , genau so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 Februar 2018)

Die Easy von Eaton in deiner Honigschleuder ist quasi das Gegenstück zur Siemens Logo. D.h. das ist auch eine Kleinsteuerung in der so ein kleines Programm abläuft.


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

Ja das denke ich. Im Prinzip genau das gleiche


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Februar 2018)

Dr.MirakulixX schrieb:


> Das wird ein Widerstand sein.


Ja, das ist ein Bremswiderstand oder auch Chopperwiderstand genannt. Wenn der Motor gebremst wird funktioniert er als Generator und speist Energie in den Zwischenkreis, dessen Spannung dadurch ansteigt. Damit der Zwischenkreis durch eine zu hohe Spannung nicht zerstört wird gibt die Steuerung des FUs impulsweise (daher Chopper, von zerhackt) Energie an den Bremswiderstand ab. Viele FUs haben einen solchen schon fest eingebaut, wenn dieser allerdings nicht ausreicht oder nicht vorhanden ist, muss extern einer angebaut werden.


----------



## Bienenvogel (2 Februar 2018)

Alles klar, wird man bei der Pumpe nicht brauchen, denn die hat keine Schwungmasse. Sie steht sofort, wenn man den Strom weg nimmt.


----------



## volker (2 Februar 2018)

Der von dir rausgesuchte Schaltschrank wird zu klein sein. Die Montageplatte ist ca 260x260 und in deren Ecken die Schrauben für die Befestigung im Schrank.
Der FU hat nur IP20 und sollte damit auch ein einen Schrank rein. Und achte auf die Einbauhöhe. 210mm - Abstand vom Boden der Montageplatte kommst du auf ca 195mm. das ist nicht viel. Und du hast ja auch noch Bedienelemente in der SS-Tür + evtl Panel. ich tentiere da ehr zu diesem  ae 1350.500
https://www.rittal.com/de-de/produc...0021SCHRANK1/PRO0023SCHRANK&productID=PRO0023

logo gibt's auch als starterkit mit einem hmi gerät

https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6AV2132-0HA00-0AA1 299 Euro
https://mall.industry.siemens.com/mall/de/WW/Catalog/Product/6AV2132-0KA00-0AA1 399 Euro
(Katalogpreise Siemens)
http://www.automation24.de/suche/st...P300+Basic+Siemens+LOGO!+-+6AV2132-0HA00-0AA1

EDIT: mal ein Bild von HMI angehägt


----------



## Bienenvogel (4 Februar 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich habe nochmal bisschen überlegt. Am schönsten wäre die Bedienung ja doch über Schalter und die paar Einstellungen an den Zeiten die eventuell anfallen kann ich auch direkt auf der Logo hinter der Tür machen. Also brauche ich gar kein Display, wird ja auch am günstigsten.
Wenn ich jetzt also gar kein Display verwende, sollte ich dann trotzdem eine Logo in 24V mit Netzteil nehmen?
Und dann hatte ich mir eigentlich als FU den Sinamics V20 ausgesucht, weiter oben war nen Link. Jetzt hab ich in der Bedienungsanleitung gelesen, daß man den eigentlich fest anschließen muss oder sollte ?? Gibt es da was zu beachten? Kann man das vernachlässigen? Gehen muss es ja irgendwie, ist ja bei meiner Honigschleuder auch so.
Habt ihr sonst noch ne Empfehlung für nen FU ? Bin da grad ein bisschen verwirrt.
Ach zu den Schaltern noch. Ich dachte an einen für Hand-Aus-Automatik, einen für Vor- Aus- Zurück , so daß die Pumpe direkt angeschaltet wird, wenn man auf Vor oder Zurück geht. Und dann noch einen Poti um die Drehzahl im Handbetrieb zu regeln. Was haltet ihr davon?
So viele Fragen, und jetzt gute Nacht


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (4 Februar 2018)

Zu deinem Display : wenn du dir sagst ich spare es mir, sage ich dir : Nur zu ! Für deine Anwendung würde ich das auch so machen. 
Zu deiner FU Auswahl : ich weiß nicht worauf sich die Aussage mit Festanschluss bezieht. Denke mal auf die Netzversorgung. Ja ein Festanschluss ist sicher immer das Optimale aus Sicht des Geräteherstellers. Aber ich habe schon unzählige FU‘s gesehen welche das nicht waren und die haben ohne Probleme funktioniert. 
Zu deiner Schalter Wahl : ich persönlich würde Start und Stopp als Taster ausführen. Dein Wunsch Hand Ein / AUS / Auto Ein ist natürlich auch eine mögliche Lösung und ganz alleine Geschmacksache. Auch ob du Links / Rechts per Knebel vorgibst oder hier auch evtl. Taster nimmst ist reine Geschmacksache. Achte nur beim „Programmieren“ darauf das die Auswahl nur im Hand Betrieb funktioniert. 
Wie schon erwähnt würde ich dir Vorschlagen mindestes einen Leuchtmelder mit einzubauen. Für Anlage läuft. Wenn du als Schalter welche aus der Industrie nimmst (meist 22mm) dann kannst du welche wählen direkt im LED im Schalter bzw Taster.  Es ist ganz alleine deine Entscheidung was du da wie einbaust. Ich würde aber eine LED für läuft gerade Links / Rechts / Störung / Anlage Bereit mit einplanen. 
Auch empfehle ich die Taster/Schalter zu beschriften. Entweder per kleinen Aufkleber oder wenn du Bspw auf die von mir oben Vorgeschlagene M22 Eaton Serie gehst dann mit passenden Tasterbeschriftungsträgern. 
Aber das alles ist eher ein persönliches Empfinden als für die Funktion wichtig


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2018)

Bienenvogel schrieb:


> .. Keine Ahnung warum, aber ich habs mir da drin ungefähr 10 mal so schlimm vorgestellt. ..


Naja, diese fliegende Verdahtung deutet jetzt nicht unbedingt auf den Michelangelo des Schaltschrankbaus hin. Aber die Plombe entschuldigt natürlich alles  .


----------



## Bienenvogel (4 Februar 2018)

@ Dr.MirakulixX
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !

Was haltet ihr denn von sowas ? Reicht das nicht vollkommen für mich ? Kommuniziert die logo mit dem Ding ohne Probleme mit dem Ding ?

http://www.eaton.de/EatonDE/Produkt...Antreiben/DE1Drehzahlstarter/index.htm#tabs-6
Was ich nicht verstehe ist, wie gibt logo dem ding die Drehzahl vor ? Die Logo hat doch nur digitale Ausgänge und die Ansteuerung der Drehzahl bei dem Ding ist doch analog Oh man, ich muss noch viel lernen. Und ich denke ich muss wirklich mal zu nem Schaltplan kommen.
Und ist auch ohne Display ne Logo in 24V sinnvoll ?


----------



## Bienenvogel (4 Februar 2018)

@ Onkel Dagobert
Ist von einer Firma Namens Harzer Antriebstechnik gebaut worden und komplett abgenommen. Ich habe die Dokumentation


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 Februar 2018)

Beste Grüße an die "Harzer Antriebstechnik". Zwei, drei Kabelbinder und ein kleiner Kanal in der Türe könnten das Wunderwerk rein optisch etwas aufwerten.

Die Drehzahl kann man meist auch über zwei digitale Signale "up" und "down" über eine Rampe hoch und runter fahren. Für eine Logo gibt es aber sicherlich auch analoge Ausgänge.

Diese Drehzahlstarter von eaton kenne ich noch gar nicht, sehen aber interessant aus. Man müsste sich das Datenblatt mal näher betrachten. Wenn man auch die Drehrichtung über diese Geräte ändern kann, könnten sie ganz brauchbar sein. Motorschutz und Kurzschlußschutz haben sie, habe ich schon irgendwo gelesen.

Als erstes solltest du dir mal einen Zettel nehmen (zur Not tut es auch Excel) und auflisten, wieviele digitale und analoge Eingänge und Ausgänge du benötigst. Im Zweifelsfalle, wie dem Ansteuersignal für die Frequenz, sieh erst einmal beide Varianten vor. Ein bisschen Reserve ist ohnehin ratsam. Eine der gravierendsten Einschränkungen von den kleinsten Kleinsteuerungen ist die Nichterweiterbarkeit. Ich persönlich würde natürlich hier zu einer S7-1200 tendieren, wobei auch hier die Kleinste nicht erweiterbar ist. Die Auswahl ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Voraussetzungen wie die Verfügbarkeit der Software.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (4 Februar 2018)

Also ich würde nach wir vor bei 24V bleiben. Ist einfach sicher und macht nicht mehr Mühe. 
Die Geschwindigkeit würde ich entweder über ein Poti regeln also an der Logo vorbei direkt mit dem FU kommunizieren oder halt die Logo um einen Analog Out erweitern. Denkbar wären auch 2..3..4 feste Drehzahlen die je nach FU über feste Vorgaben an einem Eingang gesetzt werden. Hier brauchst du dann für jeden Preset einen Digitalausgang.


----------



## Bienenvogel (5 Februar 2018)

Moin,
Kurze Frage, wenn ich einen Drehschalter für Ein/Aus ander Logo anschließe, dann belegt das einen digitalen Eingang. Wenn ich das Ganze jetzt über einen Taster für Ein und einen Taster für Aus löse, belegt das dann immer noch nur einen Eingang oder sind's dann zwei??
Tut mir leid, daß ich solche Fragen stellen muss.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Februar 2018)

Du hast hier recht das du fragst. Der EIN Taster belegt einen Eingang und wenn man es so macht wie ich es mir denke dann ist der AUS Taster auch ein Eingang. Dieser wird allerdings von einem Öffner realisiert (NC). Heißt solange der Taster nicht betätigt wird hat er eine 1 als Signal. Wenn der Taster defekt wäre könnte man die Anlage nicht einschalten = Sicherheit. Bei dir eher unwichtig aber daher kommt das ursprünglich


----------



## Bienenvogel (5 Februar 2018)

@Dr.MirakulixX
Vielen Dank, du bist wirklich eine große Hilfe !


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Februar 2018)

Nicht dafür. Genau dafür ist das Forum ja da


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (5 Februar 2018)

Wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, wäre im Prinzip eine LOGO mit Display zur Eingabe der gewünschten Zeiten und ggf. verschiedener Drehzahlen doch gar nicht so verkehrt. Und da ich gerade nichts anderes zum Spielen hier habe, habe ich mal ein Prinzip-Schaltbild mit den Mindestanforderungen kreiert - Eplan war gestern ;-) . Ich hoffe, die Darstellung passt.


```
24V +---------+-------------------------+---------------------------------------------------+-------------------------+-----+-----+----------+
              |                         |                                                   |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                                                   |                         |     |     |
              |            |            |                                                   |                         |     |     |
      --      -  /                      -  /                                                -  /                      -  /  -  /  -  /
      | ......  / ......................  /                                                   /                         /     /     /
     --        /                         /                                                   /               OPTION    /     /     /
         Hand |        Aus |       Auto |                                            Niveau |                Drehzahl |     |     |
              |                         |                                            Max    |                BCD      |     |     |
              |                         |                                                   |                         |     |     |
              |                         +-------------------------+                         |                         |     |     |
              |                                                   |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                                                   |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                                                   |                         |                         |     |     |
              +-------------------------+                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |            |            |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
      --      -  /                      -  /                      |                         |                         |     |     |
      | ......  / ......................  /                       |                         |                         |     |     |
     --        /                         /                        |                         |                         |     |     |
      forward |        Aus |     revers |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
              |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |
   ++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++ | +++ | ++++++++++
   +          |                         |                         |                         |                         |     |     |          +
   +        Hand                      Hand                    Automatik                   Niveau                     Drehzahlvorwahl         +
   +       Forward                   Reverse                                               Max                       2^2   2^1   2^0         +
   +                                                                                                                                         +
   +                                                    L O G O (mit Display)                                            OPTION              +
   +                                                    ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯                                                                +
   +                                                    - Sollzeiten                                                alternativ zum Poti      +
   +       Antrieb                   Antrieb            - Sollwerte Drehzahlen                                       Drehzahl digital        +
   +       Freigabe                  Reverse                                                                         2^2   2^1   2^0         +
   +          |                         |                                                                             |     |     |          +
   ++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++ | +++ | ++++++++++
              |                         |                                                                             |     |     |      
              |                         |                                                                             |     |     |      
              |                         |                                                     ——>                     |     |     |      
              |                         |                      ___ __                     ___/__                      |     |     |      
              |                         |                  |——|__ ___|——|             |——|__/___|——|                  |     |     |      
              |                         |                  |            |             |    /       |                  |     |     |      
              |                         |                  |            |             |———/        |                  |     |     |      
   ++++++++++ | +++++++++++++++++++++++ | ++++++++++++++++ | ++++++++++ | +++++++++++ | ++++++++++ | ++++++++++++++++ | +++ | +++ | ++++++++++
   +          |                         |                  |   OPTION   |             |            |                  |     |     |          +
   +       Freigabe                  Reverse                 Kaltleiter              Drehzahl analog       ODER      Drehzahl digital        +
   +                                                           0..10V                     0..10V           ¯¯¯¯      2^2   2^1   2^0         +
   +                                                                                                                                         +
   +                                                                                                                                         +
   +                                                        A N T R I E B                                                                    +
   +                                                        ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯                                                                    +
   +                                                                                                                                         +
   +                                                                                                                 BM     SM               +
   +                                                                                                                  |     |                +
   ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ | +++ | ++++++++++++++++
                                                                                                                      |     |                
                                                                                                                      |     |                
                                                                                                                      V     V                
                                                                                                                   Meldeleuchten             
                                                                                                                 Betrieb   Störung
```


----------



## Bienenvogel (6 Februar 2018)

Hey super danke, das sieht gut aus!
Ne Frage zu den Schaltern oben. Die Wahlschalter Hand/Auto und Links / Rechts würde ich gerne nur zwei stufig ausführen, also ohne 0 Stellung in der Mitte. Spricht da was gegen?
Ein und Aus mache ich jeweils mit einem Taster.
Die Drehzahl -Optionen wird nur eine werden da der Eaton Drehzahlstarter, den ich wohl nehmen werde, nur drei digitale Eingänge hat. Ist aber ok, die eine Option nehme ich dann für die Rücklaufgeschwindigkeit,die bleibt eh immer gleich, und die Vorlaufgeschwindigkeit Regel ich über den Poti.
Vielleicht kann auch nochmal einer was zur Auflistung meiner Ein und Ausgänge sagen. Sieht nich ganz so gut aus wie bei dir
Vielen Dank und gute Nacht


----------



## Bienenvogel (6 Februar 2018)

Mahlzeit Leute,
Ich würde so langsam mal Teile bestellen wollen.

1. Schrank--> ist klar

2. FU--> würde ich den Eaton Drehzahlstarter nehmen, hab ich oben mal verlinkt. Gibt es da Einwände ??

3. Logo  12/24V RCE als Starterset-> ist auch klar

4. Poti zur Drehzahlregelung Eaton M22--> war vorher für die Zeiteinstellung geplant, jetzt Drehzahl. Ist trotzdem 10k Ohm richtig?

5. Schalter alles Eaton M22--> 2 Taster für EIN und AUS wobei der grüne EIN Taster leuchtet ist klar
                                       -->2 Schalter, würde ich gerne nur 2 stufig ausführen, also Hand-Auto und nicht Hand- 0 - Auto. Auf Auto soll er leuchten. Links - Rechts ebenso 
                                            ohne Leuchte. Ist das Ok oder müssen die 3stufig sein?

6. Anschlussleitung--> Hat mir Dr. MirakulixX schon empfohlen, werde ich mir raussuchen. Dazu noch ne Frage. Die 230V fürs Logonetzteil hole ich mir irgendwo an der                                                     Anschlussleitung vom FU ?? Wie macht man das vernünftig?

Dann noch der Kleinkram, Kabel für die Schalter usw.. Da müsst ihr mir nochmal helfen bitte.

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Februar 2018)

Aus meiner Sicht sieht deine Auswahl sehr gut aus. Den Motor kannst du mit 400V oder auch mit 230V betreiben, je nach dem ob er in Stern oder Dreieck betrieben werden soll. Das 24V-Netzteil benötigt (ungesehen) 230V, also eine Phase bzw. Außenleiter und den Nullleiter. Was benötigst du an Hilfe für den Kleinkram? Einen Schaltschrankbauer oder Elektriker hast du nicht auf der Nachbarschaft? Für ein Glässchen Bienenhonig tun die alles ;-) .

Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch ein Kollege zu den Drehzahlstarter. Ich habe mir die Unterlagen dazu eben gerade noch mal etwas näher angesehen und bin nach wie vor relativ begeistert. Eaton könnte sich ja auch mal zu Wort melden. Gibt's das eigentlich auch von Siemens, Siemens? Halten die Dinger, was sie versprechen? Bis zu 60°C Umgebungstemperatur ohne Leistungsreduzierung?


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Februar 2018)

Also das was ich so sehe bei deiner Auswahl und deiner kleinen Skizze passt dass. 
Wenn du ein bisschen Platz hast verwende die von mir vorgeschlagen Klemmen alla UK2.5 da gehst du dann von der Einspeisung drauf. Jeweils zwei für L und zwei für N verbunden mit einer Brücke. Also N+N und L+L natürlich nicht nicht N+L 
Jetzt hast du zwei Abgänge je 230V (L und N)
Einen davon für den FU/Starter und einen für dein Logo Netzteil. 
Zum verdrahten innen schlage ich H05V-K bzw H07V-K Einzeladerleitung vor. Im Idealfall Farblich sinnvoll also nicht alles in einer Farbe. Generell würde ich für L Schwarz nehmen für N Hellblau und für 24V Dunkelblau. 
Ganz Ideal wäre noch für 24V Minus Dunkelblau Weiß, aber das ist ein kleiner Tick von mir. 
Evtl kannst du die als Meterware kaufen da kann man dann alles schön in der richtigen Farbe machen. 
Nimmst du ein Gehäuse aus Stahlblech ? Dann auf jeden Fall an die Erdung denken !
Hinweis zu den Tastern/Schaltern. Achte beim Bestellen darauf das diese für eine LED geeignet sind. Gibt die auch als nicht beleuchtet. 
Bei den Wahlschaltern kannst du es halten wie du magst. Deine Version mit zwei Stellungen kommt jeweils mit einem Eingang an der Logo aus. Die andere Version bräuchte Zwei Eingänge. 
Nicht vergessen solltest du Kabeleinführungen und für die Anschlüsse zb am Starter bzw FU Aderenthülsen. 
Zur Not wenn du nicht klar kommst pack das Zeug zusammen und schick es mir zu. Auch ich arbeite für ein Glas leckeren Honig 
Was den Starter angeht habe ich die mal Live von Eaton gezeigt bekommen aber das ist schon ne Weile her daher kann ich leider nicht viel dazu sagen. Außer ich meine mich zu erinnern das die einen guten Einsruck gemacht haben. 
Bevor ich es vergesse. Die Schalter haben eine kleine Nase oben. Die ist zwar nervig aber nicht weg machen. Sondern nach dir die Arbeit und Spar das am Gehäuse aus. Dann sitzt der Schalter gescheit. Und du brauchst für den Schalter noch die Elemente. Heißen glaube ich M22-KC01 Bus KC10 oder so und zum befestigen den Adapter M22-A
Denke das wars fürs erste


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Februar 2018)

Ach noch was. Wenn ich das richtig sehe benötigt dein Sensor auch 24V. Also noch ein Grund für diese Version


----------



## Bienenvogel (7 Februar 2018)

Moin Leute,

ich habe jetzt den ganzen kram bestellt. Mit der Logo wird's wohl ein paar Tage länger dauern, gibt da irgendwie grad Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Der ganze Rest ist bestellt, bisschen unsicher war ich bei den Kabeldicken. Habe jetzt für die 230v in 1,5 und für 24v 0,5 genommen.
Kann noch jemand ne Motorleitung empfehlen? Sollte wohl was geschirmtes sein.
Ansonsten warte ich jetzt mal auf Pakete 
Grüße Uwe


----------



## Bienenvogel (13 Februar 2018)

Moin Leute,

Mal nen kleines  update. 
Die Logo ist leider noch nicht da, der ganze Rest liegt hier. Ich warte also noch mit dem Bau.

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig mit der Demosoftware probiert die letzten Tage. Eigentlich denke ich müsste das so schon ganz gut laufen. Schaut Euch das doch bitte mal an.
Anhang anzeigen Pumpensteuerung 1.2.zip


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Bienenvogel (1 April 2018)

Moin Leute, 
die Pumpe ist angekommen. Ich habe mal den Deckel von  Klemmkasten abgeschraubt und bin ein bisschen verwirrt!



Ich hab da jetzt ein Klemmbrett erwartet?? Woher weiß ich welche Farbe u v und w ist?? Ist das überhaupt wichtig?
So wäre er ja auf Stern geklemmt ? Die drei  gebrückten unten sind u2 v2 und w2 ? Und was sind die beiden grauen da noch für Kabel?
Würde mich freuen wenn mich da mal einer erhellen könnte 
Gruß  Uwe


----------



## Blockmove (1 April 2018)

U-V-W ist im Prinzip egal. Bestimmt in dem Fall nur die Drehrichtung.
Über die grauen Drähte kann dir der Hersteller Auskunft geben. 
Wahrschleinlich ist es ein Temp-Fühler.
Du kannst ja mal an die grauen Drähte ein Ohmmeter hängen.

Was steht auf dem Typenschild?


----------



## acid (1 April 2018)

Hast du diese Pumpe gebraucht gekauft? Normalerweise sollte da schon ein Klemmbrett drin sein.


----------



## Rudi (1 April 2018)

Klemmbrett eingespart ? Habe ich so auch noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (1 April 2018)

Wie oben schon geschrieben. 
UVW ist egal. Wenn die Pumpe falsch rum läuft Tausch einfach zwei der Anschlüsse untereinander. 
Ich gehe auch davon aus des es sich um einen Temperaturfühler handelt. Musst du nicht abschließen aber wenn du schon einen hast guck mal ob du den noch eingebunden bekommst. 
So ein „Klemmbrett“ habe ich wohl schon mal gesehen. War aber kein Hersteller aus Deutschland. Der kam wohl aus Italien.


----------



## Bienenvogel (1 April 2018)

Hier noch mal das Typenschild 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bei mir muss der Motor ja nun im Dreieck laufen, da von meinem FU ja nur 3 mal 230v kommen. Dann brauche ich drei dreifach klemmen und verbinde rot von oben mir schwarz von unten, schwarz von oben mir braun von unten und braun von oben mit rot von unten. Wäre das so richtig? Und es wäre dann wirklich egal was u v und w ist ?
Die Pumpe ist neu und kommt von einem Hersteller für Imkereibedarf, der verbaut dort einen einfachen Schalter, und da ich den ja nicht brauche hab ich sie etwas günstiger ohne alles bekommen. Ohne Klemmbrett hab ich jetzt aber nicht erwartet.
 Gruß Uwe


----------



## Rudi (1 April 2018)

Würde ich auch so machen, wenn Wicklungsanfang und Wicklungsende die gleiche Farbe haben. Kannst du ja noch mal durchprüfen sicherheitshalber.


----------



## Blockmove (1 April 2018)

Bienenvogel schrieb:


> Hier noch mal das Typenschild
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sollte erstmal so passen.
U-V-W ist egal


----------

